# Can you help me figure this out?



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko has had something similar to a pimple on his lip before. I got the funk out and he healed fine. This thing on the other hand is hard and big and I only peals away in layers. It won't pop. I'm starting to get worried with all of the lumps and bumps he seems to be getting. The thing on his ear the vet said not to worry about that it's like a wart and he'd take it off if I want him to, but it'd be a lot of stress for Ecko over something cosmetic. Well, now he has this thing on his lip. It's gross. Does anyone have any ideas? Should I wait it out, or make an appointment?










My GF looked at me like a crazy person when I asked her to take a pic of it and send it to me. LOL! I had to explain to her that I have you guys to ask before I blow a butt load of money on the vet. I always have back up, and I am thankful for GP.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Almost looks like an abscess that drained. Can you tell me if any discharge was leaking from it? At one point was it hard and filled up with fluid or pus?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hard now. Too hard to squeeze out. It's weeping a little, but mostly red or clear. I think the weeping is from smacking it on himself when he shakes.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it filled up like a bump? Does it feel warm and hard when you touch it? If it's filled with clear liquid/pus and blood it's most likely an abscess. You can try using a warm towel over the bump to help drain it. And antibiotics like cephelexian to clear up the infection and help the drainage along. Does the dog have any of these anywhere else on his body? Or just this one spot?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He pretty much just has the one. It is hard and warm. We tried a compress last night, which is why it's kinda bloody looking in the pic. The skin tag/warty thing on his ear is something different. My mom thinks it might be a bug bite or something. I will try the warm compress again tonight. If it's not shrinking by Monday I will make an appointment for him.

I appreciate your help Sadie.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is what an abscess looks like










Abscess in Dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> He pretty much just has the one. It is hard and warm. We tried a compress last night, which is why it's kinda bloody looking in the pic. The skin tag/warty thing on his ear is something different. My mom thinks it might be a bug bite or something. I will try the warm compress again tonight. If it's not shrinking by Monday I will make an appointment for him.
> 
> I appreciate your help Sadie.


Ok My guess is an abscess it could possibly be that your dog was bitten and the bite area got infected. Abscess are pretty yucky and need to be compressed with warm towels to help drain them. And you can also use antibiotics like fish flex off market for (cephilexan) a great skin antibiotic 250mg 3x times a day for 2 weeks. Once it drains you can keep it clean with Povidone Iodine which is used for flushing. If you pop it and it is an abscess it will only fill back up again. That is what happens you have to take care of the infection on the inside to clear it up. Hope your doggie feels better soon!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you again Sadie. You are the poo.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with Tara on this one. It could be an abscess from an insect bite, or it could also be a boil, but I'm not too sure how common boils are in dogs. But, I'd try Tara's suggestions first with the compress and antibiotics and if that doesn't help, then I'd seek vet care for Ecko. Good luck on this, and please keep us posted.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Will do. Thank you. I LOVE this forum. You guys are the best.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dang was posting BSL stuff and missed this, I have to agree with Sadie and just so ya know we love you and the family and Ecko too  Hugs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Tye. 
I'm ordering Fish Flex tomorrow when I get paid. I'll have it overnighted if need be. And I'll keep doing the warm compress in the evenings. Will adding Epsom Salts help at all?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Since it is an open sore I do not see why it would as I have done it on myself but I don't know for sure, wait til Sadie gets back and ask her, lol. I wouldn't but that's just me. Keep us posted though, poor Ecko he needs some steak for dinner


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That boy already eats better then I do. LOL! Now that I think about it, steak would probably be cheaper. LMAO!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hhaha I know girl, my dogs always ate/eat better than I do. But I'm ok with that, I don't eat a whole lot anyway, and yeah steak prolly would be all better. Bet he'd like it raw


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You weigh like 80 lbs soaking wet, of course you don't eat much. LOL!
I'm a big Italian girl, I eat A LOT. His food is still more expensive then mine. 

I considered the raw diet thing, but I think it's just not in the budget with 2 kids, 2 cats, 2 ferrets, 2 adults, and 1.25 dogs. Besides, Mr. Sensitive Stomach would probably have the trots for weeks after the switch. Poor guy can't even hoover the floor like a normal dog without getting an upset tummy.

We'll skip the steak. LOL! When that thing goes away I'll buy him a pig ear or something he can handle.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha @ 80lbs soakin wet, actually I weigh in at 130  so haha  I can actually put away some food if I want but I eat like 5 small meals a day.

And whenever I have the space I would like to do a mix of raw and kibble, but I like the kibble thing just fine, and poor Ecko, will have to send him a special treat from TX


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How much does he weight? You might need to order the 500 mg to make dosing easier. I agree put him on antibiotics for 7 days. If he is over 50lbs I would do 500mg twice a day for 7 days. Finish all the antibiotics and don't skip doses.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Thank you again Sadie. You are the poo.


Hahaha from one Italian girl to another your welcome!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you PK. He's only 48 lbs. I ordered 30 250mg caps just now. I was thinking 3 a day, so he should be right as rain really soon. 

You gals are awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Good deal, please keep us posted  Hugs


----------

